# Question about catfood recipe



## Lynn In Tenn (Aug 20, 2009)

I saw the ingredients of rannmiller's recipe, but what ration???? Also, where do you get bone dust My 14y/o, very spry, cat won't eat raw meat and bones. She'll lick on a chicken neck but won't bite into it.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I had to have mine special ordered from a place in Truckee, CA to a store in Reno, but you might be able to just order it from their website: Megs Meats Truckee, California I'm not sure though!

As far as portion goes, give as much as your cat needs. I have an almost 15 year old cat and she gets about a half to a full cup of raw food per day (like your cat, she refuses to eat whole raw food). But I actually have to feed her one of the pre-made ones cuz that's the only thing she'll eat, it's called RadCat and you can order it or find where it's sold in your area at radfood.com.


----------



## Lynn In Tenn (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh, I misunderstood. I thought you personally mixed this concoction up I didn't know you bought it already made. Wonder if I could find a recipe with exact ingredients so I could mix it up myself???? I already have most of the ingredients I would think, since I'm feeding my dogs raw. Just don't have the bone dust.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Lynn In Tenn said:


> Oh, I misunderstood. I thought you personally mixed this concoction up I didn't know you bought it already made. Wonder if I could find a recipe with exact ingredients so I could mix it up myself???? I already have most of the ingredients I would think, since I'm feeding my dogs raw. Just don't have the bone dust.


If your cat will not chew on the bones, you could try adding some bone meal, which is what you probably mean by "bone dust". If you're going to add meat to your cat's diet, you must add bone or another source of calcium, to keep your cat's phosphorous/calcium ratio on target. The correct dietary levels are below;

Ideally, you want your cat to retain a 1.3-2 level of calcium for every 1 level of phosphorous (1.3-2:1)

*For Example
If your food has 0.87% calcium (Ca) on a dry matter basis and 0.76% phosphorus (P) on a dry matter basis, the Ca ratio is calculated:
Ca ratio = 0.87 / 0.76 = 1.16 *

If you can't always use bone meal, consider having your local butcher ground up meat with the bone ground up as well. 

You could also try using some crushed egg shells, which can eventually be crushed into very small pieces of a powder. 1 medium egg shell usually produces about 700-800 mgs of calcium. 

Good luck:smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Lynn In Tenn said:


> Oh, I misunderstood. I thought you personally mixed this concoction up I didn't know you bought it already made. Wonder if I could find a recipe with exact ingredients so I could mix it up myself???? I already have most of the ingredients I would think, since I'm feeding my dogs raw. Just don't have the bone dust.


I do personally mix the concoction, I just buy the bone dust separately since I have no means of making the bone dust myself. You could also do ground eggshells as Todd suggested.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> I do personally mix the concoction, I just buy the bone dust separately since I have no means of making the bone dust myself. You could also do ground eggshells as Todd suggested.


Where do you find it and what kinds (bone meal) are okay or not okay? I think my girls are going to take to ground meat long before I can get them to eat bone.
What do I need to know about a ground meat diet? I know it's totally not ideal, and I'd love it if they'd just take to PMR right away, but it's not happening right now, and I'd rather them be on all ground raw than any commercial cat food at all.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's where I got the bone dust from: Megs Meats Truckee, California

Here's a website on how to do it ground: Feeding Your Cat   Know the Basi

I don't like ground because it diminishes the amount of taurine in the meat making supplementation essential. however if that's all your cats will eat, then it's still better than kibble!

Here's one of my favorite sites on raw feeding for cats: Raw Fed Cats


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Both of my cats are on PMR and it wasn't difficult to switch either one of them. My philosophy on feeding cats is if they won't eat what I want them to eat, let them go hungry. I know cats can't go for long periods without eating like dogs can but what I did is feed them half rations of kibble twice a day with a chicken wing in the bowl with the kibble. In just a few days they would begin to nibble on the wings. At that point, cut back the kibble even more. Within a few days they would eat wings only and eat about half the bone. I gradually added in pork, beef heart, fish etc and had no problems getting them to eat them.

I do cut up the pork and beef heart into small little chunks. Very small little chunks in the beginning and gradually working up to larger chunks. In only a few weeks, the cats were eating exactly the same diet as dogs except in place of quarters and backs, they get drumsticks and wings.

Occasionally they choose not to eat a meal. Thats fine, the dogs get it. My cats are inside/outside and they catch a lot of food outside so if they miss a meal i figure they just had some squirrell or chipmunk and I don't worry about it.


----------

